# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  لجنة تفتيش من "فيفا" تزور المغرب

## mohamed73

*الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم يطلع على سير الأعمال في المنشئات التي ستحتضن مونديال الأندية لنسختي 2013 و2014*    
         تزور لجنة تفتيش من الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم المغرب بهدف الإطلاع  على استعدادات البلد لاحتضان مونديال الأندية لسنتي 2013 و2014.       
         وستزور اللجنة المدن والملاعب المقترحة من طرف المغرب لاحتضان  الفرق والمقابلات والجماهير لمعرفة تطور الأشغال فيها والإجتماع مع  المسؤولين المغاربة.       
         وستزور اللجنة أيضا مدينة أغادير السياحية للإطلاع على سير الأشغال  في ملعبها الكبير والتي أصبح قريبا من الإنتهاء وبداية استغلاله من طرف  الفريق المحلي حسنية أغادير أحد أندية الدوري الإحترافي المغربي.       
         وستقدم اللجنة نصائح للإتحاد المغربي بعد نهاية مهامها لتصحيح  الأخطاء وتطوير العمل لجعل مونديال الأندية بالمغرب يمر في أحسن الظروف.       
         كما سترفع اللجنة تقريرا للإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم يبين استعداد  المغرب لاحتضان التظاهرة العالمية وسير الأعمال في المدن والملاعب  المقترحة.

----------


## GSM-AYA

*شكرا لك على المتابعة*

----------

